# ATV2, exports EyeTV et 1080



## Holy Diver (7 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

avant de ma faire descendre en flammes, oui, je sais que l'ATV2 ne sait afficher que du 720p.

Cependant, selon un article d'Engadget ( Apple TV can play 1080p content ) il est possible d'envoyer un flux 1080 à l'ATV2 qui va le downscaler en 720p à la volée.

J'ai fait l'essai avec des enregistrements réalisés avec EyeTV sur les chaines de la TNT HD. Je les exporte en H264 avec son en AAC: ils sont lus sans problème par iTunes, mais mon ATV2 ne lit que le son; l'écran reste noir.

Quelqu'un ici a-t-il réussi à envoyer du 1080 à son ATV2 et à lui faire lire correctement (en 720 bien entendu) ?

Merci d'avance pour vos retours

Bonne journée

H_D


----------

